# Challenger



## metalbanger1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Just picked up a 1952 Colt Challenger. Looks as though it has been riding under someones truck seat for 20 years or so! Got it home, gave it a complete cleaning. It shoots great. A real testimony to the quality of those weapons.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice find. Glad you like it.


----------

